# To Violet:



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope in time your tears will be replaced with fond and happy memories of Violet. I'm sure she is thankful for the 8 wonderful years she spent with you.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful letter. I can see that you were lucky to have Violet and she was also lucky to have you. Mental hugs coming your way!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry, for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Violet. I can see she was loved very much and she knew it too. The loss leaves such a hole in our hearts, in time I hope that hole can be filled with wonderful memories of your sweet girl Violet. She is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. RIP Sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The special love you shared is so evident in your post. Big hugs to you and godspeed sweet Violet.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....Violet sounds like a wonderful friend.

RIP Violet.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 8 years could never be long enough with such a true companion.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to say good bye to your Violet. I truly know how much you are hurting. We never ever have enough time with them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A beautiful, heart felt letter to your Violet. The fun memories will start replacing the empty space in time, but we all know what you are going through and feel for you.

Run softly sweet Violet.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Violet.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My last two rescues have been goldens I got from the shelter on their last day. Even the GR rescue had turned Copper down.

You gave Violet a wonderful life and were a true friend she could share her love with.:smooch: No one could ask for more.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

S - so sorry for your loss, it's always so hard to have to make that final decision, but only someone who loves them can make it - to let them go pain free to the bridge.

How do we say goodbye 
to the ones we love the most

When in our heart of hearts
We need and want them close

Now close your eyes real tightly
and let your feelings overflow
They never really left you
Your memories never go

Sleep softly Violet


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. No, you will never forget nor stop loving her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Violet*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Violet-you sure wrote her a beautiful letter.

If it helps any, I am going through the same feelings and pain right now.
We had to put our Snobear to sleep on Saturday, March 27th-can only take it one day at a time.


----------

